# Cotton balls?



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I was watching Groomer Has It last night and they had a big debate on whether or not you need to use cotton balls in a dog's ears during a bath. I have never used cotton balls in Mia's ears, but thought "what the heck, it couldnt hurt".....So I just finished taking her a bath for our meet up a little later today and tried using cotton balls. I made them a little smaller but every time she shook her head they came out! :smilie_tischkante: So I had to keep getting new ones and putting them in until I finally gave up! 


Do you use cotton balls during a bath? Are there a particular cotton ball for a dog? I would like to use them just to be safe but obviously today didnt go very well!! :brownbag:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I think I used them once when she was a puppy but had the same problem with them falling out. Now we do her baths without them and her ears get cleaned really well afterwards. So far, so good.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> I think I used them once when she was a puppy but had the same problem with them falling out. Now we do her baths without them and her ears get cleaned really well afterwards. So far, so good.[/B]


I am glad I wasnt the only one with that problem!! 

I clean her ears after with ear cleaner and it is supposed to dry any water that is left in there, but I just want to be extra careful...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I used to put cotton balls in Toby's ears too, but alas, they always fell out. So now, I am super careful and when it comes to rinsing his head, I push his ears to his head to form a "seal" and rinse. Then, as soon as he is towel dried, I put some ear cleaner in there. I/We/He (knock on wood) have never had a problem.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I saw that episode too. I think if you're careful, you don't need to use them. Was that the only episode you watched yesterday? Because that was an older episode? Just letting you know in case you thought that was the newest one.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i use cotton balls. yes, sometimes they shake their heads and they cotton may fall out. but, really, how difficult is it to put new ones in? lol 
i do it each and every time i bathe my kidz, but they only fall out once, while i'm getting ready to get the conditioner on them, that's when they shake. lol


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've always used lambswool... somebody suggested it years ago and I've used it for years.(way back to my "Puffy-years"). Lambswool tends to repel water more than the cotton which tends to 'absorb' it. I noticed a difference right away with Puffy... she'd be "Ok" with the cotton balls till they got 'soggy' then she'd shake her head to get rid of them. I think they felt 'funny'. With the lambswool she didn't seem to mind so much. I buy the 'loose' type and just take little bits and form the ball to fit the ear opening.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> I saw that episode too. I think if you're careful, you don't need to use them. Was that the only episode you watched yesterday? Because that was an older episode? Just letting you know in case you thought that was the newest one. [/B]


No I watched the one before it (the newer one) but it came on after and I just watched it because I had never seen the show before. 


Where would I buy lambs wool?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I tried putting cotton balls in Maggie's ears once when she was a puppy and they never stayed in for very long. I'm just careful when I bathe Maggie and I always use ear drops after her bath anyways.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I've been told you don't need to use anything, but to obviously be careful. Their ears do flap down and don't stand up like other dogs who would need cotton. I think the flapped ears help keep water out. I also like the idea of using the ears as as seal when rinising by pressing them down.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I just clean the ears after the bath.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*I usually tear a cotton ball in half...or even fourths and roll them up...Bigs just goes with it...but he also lays down in the water...haha I don't think he minds much of what goes on during bath time...lol thank god
* :chili: :blush: :smheat:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I did the same thing after I watched the show  I bought the smaller ones and mine wouldn't even stay in so what I did I washed him and then when I was rinsing his head I just hold the cotton ball in his ear and rinsed around it with the other hand. it worked pretty good. I don't think they have to have it in during the whole bath just when you rinse the head. everytime I put ear cleaner in his ears he shakes his head for 3 days. I bought eye droppers and sometimes I just put a few drops in.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't use cotton balls either. I just make sure to hold his ear down when I rinse around there. And I clean them out after


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am going to try holding the ears down, seems like it would be easier than having to re-enter the cotton balls everytime she shakes! I already use the ear cleaner so I am going to try putting the cotton ball in there after until her ears are completely dry. Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

I have always had the problem of them falling out too..no matter what I did! I also hold her ear flaps down while I am rinsing her head. She doesn't care for the water on her head though, so usually I have to use a drenched washcloth to rinse her face off. So far so good...haven't had any problems. I have wondered about using "swimmers ears" solution. I think it absorbs the water, but I don't know if it's safe for dogs. Next time I see my VET I will ask, unless someone already knows the answer to that one.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I USE THE COTTON BALLS THEY ALWAYS FALL OUT ,SO I HOLD HIS EARS DOWN WHEN RINSING .I WAS USING THE SOLUTION BEFORE NEXT TIME I WILL USE AT THE END !!!!THANKS!!!!!!!


----------

